# Villa Stockman



## heeftmeer (Jul 17, 2012)

I had this location a few weeks on my list and went there on sunday. Its the house of the father Stockman with a lot of details left. Some things were taken out allready by the owner last week. There where 8 urbexers in his house and was not amused. 
Have to be quick for this locations.. destruction is going very fast. We did 4 houses like this all after eachother so we had a top weekend.

1



Corner for a good book by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



A quick look by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



Teatime by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



Ancient keys by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



The fathers chair by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Father Stockman in window-sill by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## lazyurbexer (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunning use of colour, like these a lot!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 17, 2012)

These are stunning! Number 5 is the one for me 

Do you mind me asking how you processed this one? Looks very eye catching...


----------



## kehumff (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree , super shots and really nice use of light. Thanks for sharing


----------



## heeftmeer (Jul 17, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> These are stunning! Number 5 is the one for me
> 
> Do you mind me asking how you processed this one? Looks very eye catching...



hmmm... not in two words.

A short handout.

I take the three images and put them into photomatix.
The tonemaped image is processed further into photoshop CS5
There I work with layers. 
One image is mostly three layers. 
The first layer I colourburn it and sharpen. Make a lenscorrection.
Make a new layer and put it in Topaz denoise. After that I bring it to Topaz adjust.
The third layer is a brown layer or black/white. I give it contrast and brightness.
After that I take parts of the three layers. With gum I let the colour shine through from the third layer till the first layer.

Thats a very short description of it. Sometimes one photo takes me an hour to get what I want so.. (or I am a slow worker haha)


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for explaining your method, much appreciated. I can tell you spend alot of time on each photograph, the results speak for themselves though I think. 

You really do shoot some stunning places


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 17, 2012)

Superb photos as always,thanks for sharing.


----------



## tank2020 (Jul 17, 2012)

Amazing! I am intersted in how you process the photos, but more interested how you keep finding these places! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow ! Gorgeous place & photos


----------



## heeftmeer (Jul 17, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> Amazing! I am intersted in how you process the photos, but more interested how you keep finding these places! Thanks for sharing.



Always on the road looking for new places and offcourse exchange them with others. New places are very exciting. You never know what to expect there. The colonels house for instant. When all the lights in the house went on you almost get a heartattack. Or when there is alarm and what goes off. 
Thats what keeps us from the street.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 17, 2012)

ahhh yet another amazing splore...and brilliant photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 17, 2012)

Top quality as always! What a lovely place...


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely stunning photographs and what a fantastic place, im extremely jealous!


----------



## shane.c (Jul 17, 2012)

Like the photos and place thanks,


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 18, 2012)

Wowsers on acid that is just phenominal,your pictures are insanely ACE, what a perfect looking splore!!!!


----------



## heeftmeer (Jul 18, 2012)

Another two of the place.

7



the door by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

8



The head of Jezus on a shelf by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Alansworld (Jul 18, 2012)

I love number 3, teatime.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh dearie me Heeftmeer, those are lovely pix! Wish I'd seen these places! 

misschien de volgende keer als ik geluk ben!


----------



## chubs (Jul 19, 2012)

cool shots, real eye pleasers!!!!


----------



## heeftmeer (Jul 21, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Oh dearie me Heeftmeer, those are lovely pix! Wish I'd seen these places!
> 
> misschien de volgende keer als ik geluk ben!



Yes, I think you where not so lucky that day, but maybee another explore you can take this on your route


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking at your reports reminds me of when I first got into urbex, and first saw eports. 
Literally any one of those photos would make an amazing print. 
Cheers for sharing.


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 16, 2012)

Your reports always blow me away! 
I'm loving this collection!!


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome pictures..


----------

